# Commander 1/350 USS Wainwright CG-28



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This is the Commander series resin model of the USS Wainwright, CG-28 (originally DLG-28). I was proud to build this model as a commission for the USS Wainwright association. 

The kit featured a beautifully detailed main hull, but the smaller resin parts were fairly rough. There were huge gaps to be filled between the various flat pieces that made up the superstructure. I used my own brass rod for some of the masts and yards. In addition to the parts issues, the instructions are best described as sketchy; a handful of diagrams, not much narrative, your own reference photos are essential. 

Nevertheless, I persevered, and was pleased with the finished model. The kit as supplied was partially waterlined, but not nearly as much as a waterline version of a styrene kit. Since a waterline display was desired, I constructed an unusually deep "sea" of Celluclay, ModPodge, and future in which to mount the finished model (see work-in-progress photo).


----------

